# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.8.6 a0a6ece (4/8/2019)



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

8.6 is out now!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on Model 3s in Texas and Oregon tonight. One updated from 2019.8.4, the other updated from 2019.8.5, which it had installed only three hours earlier.

Meanwhile, 2019.8.5 resumes rolling out in force... 463 installs today vs. 105 yesterday and 182 on Saturday.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I guess the one in Texas is me. Release notes mention 5% power increase and Dog mode. Then at the bottom some language about some fixes.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> I guess the one in Texas is me. Release notes mention 5% power increase and Dog mode. Then at the bottom some language about some fixes.


Interesting... just to confirm, are you updating from 8.5 or a different version?


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Updated from 8.5
I looked on http://ev-fw.com/reports.php and 8.6 is not even listed.
So where are you guys finding these update applications?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

https://teslafi.com/firmware/


----------



## jlquinn (Aug 19, 2018)

Feathermerchant said:


> I guess the one in Texas is me. Release notes mention 5% power increase and Dog mode. Then at the bottom some language about some fixes.
> View attachment 24616


I saw the same release notes when I updated to 8.5.


----------



## Gabriel Gagnon (Nov 21, 2017)

Bokonon said:


> Interesting... just to confirm, are you updating from 8.5 or a different version?


it looks like he got both updates one after the other:


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I did not get both the same day.


----------



## Gabriel Gagnon (Nov 21, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> I did not get both the same day.


Make sense. Now that I realize you are not registered on TeslaFi.  The installation for the Model 3 in Texas on TeslaFi must have been for someone else who got both versions the same day.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Could be. I was not registered till today.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Got 8.6 yesterday evening. In Connecticut. Only had 8.5 for about a week before getting this update. Drove 50 miles today and didn't notice anything new or untoward.  Driving 150+ tomorrow and again on Friday so I'll see how Lady Sprite Blue likes 8.6.


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Detected on Model 3s in Texas and Oregon tonight. One updated from 2019.8.4, the other updated from 2019.8.5, which it had installed only three hours earlier.
> 
> Meanwhile, 2019.8.5 resumes rolling out in force... 463 installs today vs. 105 yesterday and 182 on Saturday.


The Texas one was me, the car notified me of a software update, I updated it and went out for dinner, got back and it notified me again of a software update










didn't notice any difference. I still get the blindspot visibility bad because of cameras warning. I kinda felt special that evening though lol


----------



## Bonehead (Mar 15, 2019)

My Performance model received 8.5 then 8.6 two days later. The full charge range has however has not increased from 310 to 325. What's up with that?


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Bonehead said:


> My Performance model received 8.5 then 8.6 two days later. The full charge range has however has not increased from 310 to 325. What's up with that?


I believe that the rear wheel LR model is the only one that received the 310 to 325 upgrade not the dual motor versions.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Bonehead said:


> My Performance model received 8.5 then 8.6 two days later. The full charge range has however has not increased from 310 to 325. What's up with that?


The Performance can't even do 310 on the EPA test unless you put 18 Aero wheels on. By contrast the RWD tested originally at 334. The RWD change is just a spec update and a feel good change to the EPA range number that shows above the speed. It does not change the real world range.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

SR22pilot said:


> The Performance can't even do 310 on the EPA test unless you put 18 Aero wheels on. By contrast the RWD tested originally at 334. The RWD change is just a spec update and a feel good change to the EPA range number that shows above the speed. It does not change the real world range.


I am not certain of that. My 3 reports increased range using the same charging settings after the up date compare to prior and my fully charged range increased by 10 miles. I will acknowledge I have not actually measured the increased distance however.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> I am not certain of that. My 3 reports increased range using the same charging settings after the up date compare to prior and my fully charged range increased by 10 miles. I will acknowledge I have not actually measured the increased distance however.


Well, on my LR RWD, the EPA number (above the speedometer) changed from 310 to 325 but the expected range vs. watt-hours per mile didn't seem to. My watt-hours per mile have gone down but that is the difference between 70 degrees and sunny vs. 40 degrees with rain.


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue (Mar 10, 2019)

Two 180+ drives today and yesterday with 8.6. Everything was good. Didn’t notice any hiccups or shining stars.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

After getting 8.6, had a new issue: got into car, screen started up as usual but pressing the brake pedal didn’t start the test sequence and I could not shift into either D nor R. 

Did the two button reboot and all was back to normal. 

I still occasionally get the hissing sound from the speaker under the glovebox. Headlights still turn off when I get out (even if I set them to “on” right before getting out) and I haven’t noticed any other bug fixes yet.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

PaulK said:


> After getting 8.6, had a new issue: got into car, screen started up as usual but pressing the brake pedal didn't start the test sequence and I could not shift into either D nor R.
> 
> Did the two button reboot and all was back to normal.
> 
> I still occasionally get the hissing sound from the speaker under the glovebox. Headlights still turn off when I get out (even if I set them to "on" right before getting out) and I haven't noticed any other bug fixes yet.


If that happens to you again open your door and lift yourself off the seat then close the door again. It will clear this issue, I've had it happen a few times in the six months I've owned the car. Works every time for me


----------

